# περιμένω + να / ότι;



## alfie1888

Διαβάζοντας "Το Νησί" (στα ελληνικά τώρα, το έχω ήδη διαβάσει στα αγγλικά), βρίσκω μερικές προτάσεις που μου φαίνονται περίεργες και αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι καλά ή κακά ελληνικά. 

Σας έχω ένα παράδειγμα από κάτω και θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι καλή μετάφραση γιατί θα το είχα μεταφράσει αλλιώς εγώ. Μα φυσικά τα ελληνικά είναι η δεύτερή μου γλώσσα και τ' αγγλικά η μητρική μου και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος εδώ και πολύ καιρό οπότε θα ήταν μεγάλη έκπληξη αν έχω δίκιο!

Για πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας:

_Η Αλέξις ανασήκωσε το βλέμμα της άφωνη. Η μητέρα της της είχε πει ότι η Φωτεινή είχε περάσει την ηλικία των εβδομήντα, αλλά αυτή η γυναίκα ήταν λεπτή, χωρίς καθόλου σχεδόν ρυτίδες, και τα μαλλιά της, πιασμένα ψηλά στο κεφάλι της, είχαν ακόμη σκούρο καστανό χρώμα. *Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία περίμενε η Αλέξις ότι θα συναντούσε. *_

ORIGINAL ENGLISH: _*She was not the old woman Alexis had been expecting to meet.
*_GREEK TRANSLATION (AS ABOVE): _*Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία περίμενε η Αλέξις ότι θα συναντούσε.
*_MY TRANSLATION: *Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία(ν) περίμενε να συναντήσει **η Αλέξις**. *


----------



## Tassos

alfie1888 said:


> ORIGINAL ENGLISH: _*She was not the old woman Alexis had been expecting to meet.
> *_GREEK TRANSLATION (AS ABOVE): _*Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία περίμενε η Αλέξις ότι θα συναντούσε.
> *_MY TRANSLATION: *Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία(ν) περίμενε να συναντήσει **η Αλέξις**. *



Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση είναι ότι η δική σου μετάφραση μου "πάει" καλύτερα και μόνη της σαν πρόταση και ως μετάφραση από τα Αγγλικά. Αν το δούμε με λεπτομέρεια και τα δύο είναι γραμματικά ορθά, ενώ η διαφορά στη σημασία είναι πρακτικά ανύπαρκτη. Δεν μπορώ φυσικά να μπω στο μυαλό του μεταφραστή, αλλά νομίζω ότι και από την άποψη της ροής του κειμένου το δικό σου είναι καλύτερο. Για μένα η μεταφρασμένη εκδοχή ενός κειμένου δεν είναι πανάκεια ακόμα και από μεγάλους εκδοτικούς οίκους είτε στην Ελλάδα, είτε στο εξωτερικό. Εχω δει φοβερά "διαμάντια" σε μεταφράσεις κατά καιρούς (θυμάμαι μια ενός βιβλίου του Terry Pratchett στα ελληνικά που κυριολεκτικά δεν διαβάζόταν...)


----------



## Perseas

Συμφωνώ. Είναι σωστές και οι δύο μεταφράσεις. Αρκετές φορές - όπως εδώ - συμβαίνει ρήματα να συντάσσονται και με ειδική πρόταση (ότι/πως/που...) και με βουλητική (να...) χωρίς να αλλάζει η σημασία. Άλλο παράδειγμα: "Υποσχέθηκε να βοηθήσει" αλλά και "Υποσχέθηκε ότι/πως θα βοηθήσει". 

Μερικές φορές η ειδική πρόταση φανερώνει το πραγματικό, ενώ η αντίστοιχή της βουλητική παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πράγμα κάπως αμφίβολο.
Π.χ. "Πιστεύω ότι θα έρθει στην εκδήλωση"
"Πιστεύω να έρθει στην εκδήλωση".

Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου το ίδιο ρήμα συντάσσεται ή μόνο με ειδική πρόταση ή μόνο με βουλητική, όπως το "έμαθε" στα παρακάτω παραδείγματα:
"Έμαθα ότι ήταν άρρωστος" , όχι "Έμαθα να ήταν άρρωστος".
"Έμαθα να διαβάζω", όχι "Έμαθα ότι διαβάζω".


----------



## cremaynata

Tassos said:


> Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση είναι ότι η δική σου μετάφραση μου "πάει" καλύτερα και μόνη της σαν πρόταση και ως μετάφραση από τα Αγγλικά. Αν το δούμε με λεπτομέρεια και τα δύο είναι γραμματικά ορθά, ενώ η διαφορά στη σημασία είναι πρακτικά ανύπαρκτη. Δεν μπορώ φυσικά να μπω στο μυαλό του μεταφραστή, αλλά νομίζω ότι και από την άποψη της ροής του κειμένου το δικό σου είναι καλύτερο. Για μένα η μεταφρασμένη εκδοχή ενός κειμένου δεν είναι πανάκεια ακόμα και από μεγάλους εκδοτικούς οίκους είτε στην Ελλάδα, είτε στο εξωτερικό. Εχω δει φοβερά "διαμάντια" σε μεταφράσεις κατά καιρούς (θυμάμαι μια ενός βιβλίου του Terry Pratchett στα ελληνικά που κυριολεκτικά δεν διαβάζόταν...)


Εμ πήγες να διαβάσεις Pratchett στα ελληνικά πως να διαβαστεί? Αφού ο άνθρωπος είναι γλωσσοπλάστης, οι μισές λέξεις του δεν υπάρχουν ούτε στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Tassos

Ο Pratchett είναι μεγάλη ιστορία που δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσουμε παραπάνω εδώ (για να μην βγούμε off-topic).
Απλά στο βιβλίο αυτό, ο μεταφραστής δεν έκανε καν προσπάθεια να προσαρμόσει - έστω και λίγο - τα αστεία στα Ελληνικά (όπως π.χ. κάνουν εδώ και χρόνια οι μεταφραστές του Asterix). 
Είναι ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα άθλιας μετάφρασης που κυκλοφόρησε (και μάλιστα από γνωστό οίκο) χωρίς κανενός είδους έλεγχο και αποδικνύει ότι δεν είναι "αμαρτία" ο απλός αναγνώστης να ελέγχει προσωπικά αυτά που διαβάζει (όπως έκανε εδώ ο Alfie). 
Ενημερωτικά αυτή η μετάφραση ήταν καταλυτική ώστε τα υπόλοιπα 20+ βιβλία του Pratchett που αγόρασα να είναι στα Αγγλικά.


----------



## sotos

alfie1888 said:


> ORIGINAL ENGLISH: _*She was not the old woman Alexis had been expecting to meet.
> *_GREEK TRANSLATION (AS ABOVE): _*Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία περίμενε η Αλέξις ότι θα συναντούσε.
> *_MY TRANSLATION: *Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία(ν) περίμενε να συναντήσει **η Αλέξις**. *



The 1st Greek sentence sounds  better. The second, isolated and out of context, may also mean that Alexis met the wrong person.


----------



## alfie1888

I was wondering if the one I came up with could have other connotations resulting in the translator's choice to word it as he/she did! But I still find the first Greek sentence awkward sounding. I think it's the position of the name Alexis and even perhaps the entire word order. But I am not a native Greek speaker so I feel silly saying that. Hmmm, this is frustrating me now. I honestly don't think I've come across a Greek sentence phrased like that before. It just sounds like an English person trying to speak Greek and coming up with something clumsy. Any more thoughts or even suggestions?


----------



## shawnee

If I were to translate the piece into Greek (not my forté), I would want to know if there is a reason for using the more polite sounding γερόντισσα as opposed to γριά (γυναίκα). I'm also inclined to put an ίδια in front eg, την ίδια γριά ..... and I would do away with την οποία and replace with που.Then again I don't have the advantage of further context.


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> If I were to translate the piece into Greek (not my forté), I would want to know if there is a reason for using the more polite sounding γερόντισσα as opposed to γριά (γυναίκα). I'm also inclined to put an ίδια in front eg, την ίδια γριά ..... and I would do away with την οποία and replace with που.Then again I don't have the advantage of further context.


"γερόντισσα" indicates respect and love to an elderly woman. "την οποία" is more concrete (i.e. defines more accurately the "γερόντισσα") and is more formal.



alfie1888 said:


> I was wondering if the one I came up with  could have other connotations resulting in the translator's choice to  word it as he/she did! But I still find the first Greek sentence awkward  sounding. I think it's the position of the name Alexis and even perhaps  the entire word order. But I am not a native Greek speaker so I feel  silly saying that. Hmmm, this is frustrating me now. I honestly don't  think I've come across a Greek sentence phrased like that before. It  just sounds like an English person trying to speak Greek and coming up  with something clumsy. Any more thoughts or even suggestions?


a. _Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία περίμενε η Αλέξις ότι θα συναντούσε.
b. Δεν ήταν η γερόντισσα την οποία περίμενε να συναντήσει η Αλέξις. _
(_She was not the old woman Alexis had been expecting to meet.)_

No, Alfie, a. is not awkward at all. Maybe it would be the one I would choose translating the passage. In contexts where "περιμένω" means "it is likely that something is going to happen" or "I consider something as probable"  I 'd rather use "περιμένω ότι" in the translation. In contexts where "περιμένω" means "to wait for someone to ..." (e.g. I 'm in the station and I 'm waiting for her to come") I 'd use "περιμένω να" (π.χ. είμαι στο σταθμό και την περιμένω να έρθει). However, in the given context I can' t see differences between "περίμενε να..." and "περίμενε ότι...".


----------

